# Fragen zur AiO Wakü



## Steini85 (21. Juni 2015)

*Fragen zur AiO Wakü*

Moin

Ich bin zurzeit dabei meinen Rechner aufzurüsten und Plane dafür die jeweiligen Teile durch.

Nun ist es so das ich einen I7 2600k habe und ein alter Asus p8p67 MB.Diese beiden Komponenten werden auch weiterhin im Bestand bleiben,ich werde allerdings andere Komponenten,wie z.B. das Gehäuse und den Cpu Kühler wechseln.

Und genau da ergeben sich ja nun Fragen aber auch Möglichkeiten.

Das Gehäuse wird ein Phanteks Emphoo Luxe und ist somit geräumig.

Meine Überlegung ist nun ob ich eine AiO Wakü verbaue,denn sie hat deutlich weniger Gewicht und macht einen wesentlich übersichtlicherern Eindruck als ein großer Kühlkörper.
Bevor ich aber 100 Euro ausgebe für eine Kühlung interessiert mich brennend eine Frage.Ich werde die Cpu und das Board wohl mit Skylake oder dessen Nachfolger austauschen.Also dann auf einen 1151 Sockel wechseln.Ist dann dadurch der Kühlkörper bzw der Pumpenaufsatz bei einer Wakü nicht mehr passend?
Ich überlege die neue Corsair AiO einzubauen die demnächst rauskommt(wenn sie sich als gut herausstellt) und die wird sicher 150 Euronen kosten.ALso wäre es sehr wichtig das man sie auch für CPU der neuen Sockel nutzen kann. 

Wenn diese Frage nun geklärt wird dann würde mich interessieren was hier sosnt für 280er Waküs empfohlen werden.Möglichst Leise muss die Pumpe sein(Lüfter können notfalls getauscht werden) und die Kühlleistung sollte natürlich gut sein.


----------



## DHost (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur AiO Wakü*

Mit der Kompatibilität zum 1151 Sockel sehe ich kein Problem, sofern die Befestigungslöcher übereinstimmen. Ich kann jetzt nur von meiner AiO von Cooler Master sprechen, da wurde nachträglich einfach ein Aufkleber drauf geklatscht "Support Socket xyz".

So ganz leise sind die AiO so oder so nicht, aber durch leichtes drosseln ist meine fast unhörbar geworden.


----------



## bennySB (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur AiO Wakü*

Soweit ist weiß sind die Lochabstände von 1150 und 1151 identisch, jedoch hat 1155 ja andere Maße.
Von daher musst dich nur informieren ob es ne Adapterplatte zum 1150er Sockel gibt.


----------

